# Outdoor Kennel



## stow (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, i have recently got a puppy and during the night time and when we are out we want to train her to stay into a shed that we have converted into a kennel. Inside the kennel is, her crate, a radio, lino floor, food and water, toys, soft bedding and a light. The kennel/shed is also insulated and she has a hot water bottle when we leave her. The reason for my post is that she doesnt like going into it, once she is in, she only takes approx 5 mins to settle if that but i want her to be more happy to go into the shed - any ideas on how to make her think of this as a nice happy place. When i was working on it the other day she came in, went to her bed and fell asleep but its been a few weeks now and she isnt getting any better at going into the kennel/shed and i dont want it to cause her distress.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

stow said:


> i want her to be more happy to go into the shed - any ideas on how to make her think of this as a nice happy place.


The most effective way would be intravenous psychotropic drugs.

Dogs are social animals and isolating them is cruel. 

If the dog is not part of your family and welcome in the home you might reconsider re-homing.


----------



## stow (Feb 6, 2012)

i thought for a long time about writting on a forum, and your answer is the reason why i didnt want to but i just thought someone may have some sensible suggestions, i cant see how a shed which is attached to a house, is any different from a utility room or a kitchen, i just dont have a suitable indoor space and therefore have put a large amount of effort into converting an outdoor space to provide her with a safe environment.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

3 of my dogs are crate trained (indoors mind you) and to make it a happy place the door/gate is left open for them to go in and out as they like when I'm home and I also fed/feed them in it. It then becomes a happy place. Now when I go out these 3 dogs get crated or x penned (depends who and if any are in season and their age). Mainly because one is a puppy and 2 just enjoy finding interesting things to do while I'm gone. So my advise is make it a happy place. If your dog is also an inside dog I'm not sure about the sleeping outside at night as they need to climatize to the weather. I have collies rough coated and because they are house dogs they don't get as much undercoat as required to sleep outside at night but do stay out alot when I'm home during the day..Jill


----------



## Angel pedigrees (Feb 2, 2012)

Whats wrong with your kitchen ?? cant the puppy stay in there when your out ??

I can see how this could upset people as if you dont have a suitable room within your house then why get a dog ??

Sorry maybe im off hand here but the thought of a new puppy in a shed freaks me out!


----------



## stow (Feb 6, 2012)

yes she is an indoor as well as an outdoor dog, she was born and raised in a stable so has a nice thick coat already and im not concened about the cold - her crate is covered in a thick blanket along with the bedding inside and hot water bottles - which are keeping their heat until the morning, along with the insulation which lines the shed, i think i will just spend some more time in their with her and see if she improves - as i said she quickly settles and when we wake her in the morning it appears that she has slept well and gives a big long stretch as she wakes so i dont think she is unsettled.


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Does the shed have any natural light - could she have access to the garden as well, so she can go in and out?


----------



## stow (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes it does have natural light, and curtains!! She doesnt at present have access to the garden when we are away - it currently wouldnt be secure enough but it may be something to consider. My thought was If a dog was in a kitchen it wouldnt have access to outdoor space during the day.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

It might help to know, what breed, what age and how long she is in there during the day


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

My biggest worry would be that it isnt as safe for your dog outside as indoors would be, dogs are getting stolen all the time for various reasons. As far as making her feel safe and happy I would suggest the radio that youve already covered, and leaving her for short times when she is ready for sleep .


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Our neighbour's keep their 2 springers in a shed in the garden but they have access to the garden during the day - they also get about 4 walks a day.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you should have described your shed as a kennel or house extension!! When I got my dog at 5 months old, she'd been kept in a shed/kennel. I think the plan with her was for someone to use her as a gun dog. (Not that all gun dogs are kept outside.) I know a lot of farm dogs who are kept in kennels and they don't suffer because of it. As long as she's secure when you're not there, as you say, there's really no difference to her being kept indoors. She certainly wouldn't have constant access to the garden!
PS-liked the comment about the curtains!x


----------



## stow (Feb 6, 2012)

At the moment she gets three walks a day, but short at the moment as she is only 12 weeks. She is a labrador.


----------



## stow (Feb 6, 2012)

So do you or your farm friends have any ideas of getting her to like going into it a bit more or is it just a case of repetition?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't really see the difference between leaving a dog in a crate and leaving a dog in a purpose built, insulated room. I would think it's preferable!

How long are you leaving your puppy for during the day?

To make her happier to go in there, start feeding her in there, and every time she goes in give her a treat. When you leave her you could give her a kong that you've filled and frozen. That way everytime she goes in there it's to get a special treat.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

stow said:


> At the moment she gets three walks a day, but short at the moment as she is only 12 weeks. She is a labrador.


3 walks a day for a 12 week old puppy is too much unless they are like 2 minutes each or on grassy fields and not continuous walking etc.. Think of her poor joints.

What other interaction does she have.

I see no issue with dogs being kept outside - so long as they are not just ignored. Especially at 12 weeks!
If my dogs lived outside I would rarely be in the house. I certainly wouldn't have a radio in there - can you stand the constant sound of noise that you don't understand?

I wouldn't make her go there just yet, start feeding her in there and then leave her for short periods of time, gradually getting longer each time.. perhaps build a run on the end so she can come outside and go in - I wouldn't want to be cooped up in a shed, no matter how nice it was. The shed has to be a source of good things. Don't forget she's at a crucial time in her life where she needs to be exposed to a number of things - so as well as the shed, she needs to get used to things in the house just in case for whatever reason she has to come indoors e.g: her shed gets flooded, wind knocks the roof off, fireworks, thunder and lightening..

Edit: noticed she would only be in there during the night or when you go out.. but the above applies still


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

stow said:


> i cant see how a shed which is attached to a house, is any different from a utility room or a kitchen...


Observe your dog !

Your dog can tell the difference between in the house and isolated in a shed even if you can not.

The line about a "hot water bottle" just compounds your attitude towards your dog's well being.

Please provide an address I will endeavour to arrange an RSPCA inspection for you, they will provide an objective view in-situ.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Observe your dog !
> 
> Your dog can tell the difference between in the house and isolated in a shed even if you can not.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but the dog can tell it's in a different room, but it's hardly going to make a difference to her WHERE she's isolated.


----------



## stow (Feb 6, 2012)

They are on fields, one very short in the morning literally a few minutes, one longer on fields but again still brief, and one more short one like the morning.

Thank you for your thoughts on this matter


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

stow said:


> They are on fields, one very short in the morning literally a few minutes, one longer on fields but again still brief, and one more short one like the morning.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts on this matter


The rule for walking is 5 minutes per month of age, per day. That means 5 minutes per walk for your puppy BUT that is only forced lead walking. She can run about in fields as much as she wants, as long as she doesn't have to follow you/keep up with you. It's important that your pup builds muscle at her own pace. Under exercising can cause as many problems as over exercising x


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

stow said:


> They are on fields, one very short in the morning literally a few minutes, one longer on fields but again still brief, and one more short one like the morning.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts on this matter


The post below is what I was getting at 



Shrap said:


> The rule for walking is 5 minutes per month of age, per day. That means 5 minutes per walk for your puppy BUT that is only forced lead walking. She can run about in fields as much as she wants, as long as she doesn't have to follow you/keep up with you. It's important that your pup builds muscle at her own pace. Under exercising can cause as many problems as over exercising x


Thanks for making it a bit clearer - I'm miles away atm lol..


----------



## stow (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes i understand this about exercise, it takes a few mins to get to the field which is her longer walk, and the other walks are to get her into a toileting routine along with letting her out into the back garden regularly.


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

now i am an advocate of your dog being a full part of your family but as far as i can see. isnt it better that this pup can settle themselves in their own way, have a play with something (put some toys and chews in there as bordom brackers) instead of being locked in a tiny box, erm i mean crate.....

and im sorry but if youre not in theres no difference between locking your dog in the kitchen then a shed.

you might want to think about leaving an item of clothing or a pillow case in the shed that smells of you to act as a comforter. my two loves stealing the mans socks when hes at work and when i go out they steal mine too, they dont chew them or distroy them, just move about this them and keep them close.

just a few thoughts to keep the silly at bay


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

troublestrouble said:


> now i am an advocate of your dog being a full part of your family but as far as i can see. isnt it better that this pup can settle themselves in their own way, have a play with something (put some toys and chews in there as bordom brackers) instead of being locked in a tiny box, erm i mean crate.....
> 
> and im sorry but if youre not in theres no difference between locking your dog in the kitchen then a shed.
> 
> ...


Ah - I wouldn't advise this without caution; having my OH doing this with our lab x I can honestly say it was the worst thing he ever did, Louie will now chew anything that smells of his feet (he left him with his socks), it may comfort them but it can also lead to bigger problems.. not all dogs are the same and labs are a breed that can be mouthy and chew a lot, whilst yours may not destroy them, others may.. it's one of those that you can do but there may be consequences later on..

Not questioning your post - just adding on an experience..


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

dont panic, im not going to get offended by a different experience of something 

wow, maybe mine are odd because the LOOOOOOVE to chew but iv never seen them chew anything we wear, oh a part from the odd pair of my knickers if they get left on the top of the washing pile, silly lesbian pups hehe but theyd never chew a precious sock, they are to be carefully looked after and loved apparently

sometimes i think, i wish i knew what was going through their mnds, and then i think, you know what i dont think i really want to know:w00t:


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Mm.......sorry but maybe you should have got a rabbit?
No wonder the pup doesn't want to go into a shed alone? I think if there were two (older) co-existing dogs together I could maybe agree with you that the set-up would be ok and work (but I still can't help thinking it would be a cold isolating place during winter).....it makes me a bit sad reading your initial post if I'm honest considering the current age mainly and it being alone during these times.

I have a lab and they like to interact and if yours is anything like mine when he was younger; i.e needed watching like a hawk and listening to what he was getting up to as they eat pretty much anything and everything and was into all sorts....how can you do that from separate accommodation? Even with toys you have to supervise ideally and make sure they're safe ones if leaving in the crate with them.

As a minimum extra I'd suggest a baby type intercom device so at least you can hear any distress or any unexpected goings on in there. :001_unsure:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

troublestrouble said:


> dont panic, im not going to get offended by a different experience of something
> 
> wow, maybe mine are odd because the LOOOOOOVE to chew but iv never seen them chew anything we wear, oh a part from the odd pair of my knickers if they get left on the top of the washing pile, silly lesbian pups hehe but theyd never chew a precious sock, they are to be carefully looked after and loved apparently
> 
> sometimes i think, i wish i knew what was going through their mnds, and then i think, you know what i dont think i really want to know:w00t:


You never know how some people may take things though 

OH also used to put his sock in the crate with the visiting Shih Tzu when she first came to stay, the second time around I found 3 of his shoes and lots of socks in the garden (left the door open) and this little Tzu had took all these outside.. It was a horror for him to see this Tzu and our boy playing tug with one of his good trainers.. I did tell him when he started to do it that there would be trouble :lol:


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

TheFredChallenge said:


> Mm.......sorry but maybe you should have got a rabbit?
> No wonder the pup doesn't want to go into a shed alone? I think if there were two (older) co-existing dogs together I could maybe agree with you that the set-up would be ok and work (but I still can't help thinking it would be a cold isolating place during winter).....it makes me a bit sad reading your initial post if I'm honest considering the current age mainly and it being alone during these times.
> 
> I have a lab and they like to interact and if yours is anything like mine when he was younger; i.e needed watching like a hawk and listening to what he was getting up to as they eat pretty much anything and everything and was into all sorts....how can you do that from separate accommodation? Even with toys you have to supervise ideally and make sure they're safe ones if leaving in the crate with them.
> ...


How would they be able to use a baby monitor is they're out the house? they're not going to be sitting in the house with pup out there. It's only so he has his own quarter while they're out getting the shopping etc. Normal stuff that you'd crate for to keep pup safe.


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

If they were only having pup in there 'while they're out getting the shopping' then of course I wouldn't be recommending a baby monitor.

The purpose of it (and hopefully it would still work......if the building is adjacent to the house) would be for the night period when the pup is alone......that is the part I'm liking the least.

Better still find room in the house especially over winter  
I feel the pup is suffering because there isn't sufficient room in the property and that's not it's fault.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got Labradors and have a few friends with them as well, and tbh, one pup in a shed/kennel on it's own isn't ideal, I'd prefer two simply because they do keep each other warm. 

I'm not sure where some peole get their ideas from, but surely if you've got one dog living in a house, and you work, it makes no difference to the dog that it's in the house, or in a purpose made kennel/shed, as long as it's secure and they have access to water? Dogs in kennels don't lie there thinking *I wish I could be on the sofa in the front room*, they are used to that sleeping space and they just sleep, which is pretty much what most dogs do when we leave them to go to work, which I will be doing shortly and sticking two of mine in a crate for their own good!

My dogs have been both indoor and outdoor dogs, and to some extent, the outdoors suits them better, but the indoors suits me better, but then that's our selfish human needs taking over what's possibly best for the dogs. They loved seeing what went on, and being in the fresh air, dozing off in the sunshine was a favourite, and when I move to my new house, they will be getting an outdoor run to do just that for when I'm working from home. 

To the OP, I suggest you reserve some really nice tasty treats, and spend time with her near her crate, fussing her, and then treating her when she's in there. Perhaps invest in some kong toys and stuff those for her so she has something to keep her occupied before she goes off to sleep. 

Also spot on re the exercise, just let her run around and play, I don't know if you've got her to train up for anything, but as long as you've got the basics in there at this age, and are concentrating on them, she should be fine. I would also suggest socialising her with other dogs and other areas, so she is used to them, otherwise she may become frightened of the unknown


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Stow, I think you should clarify just how long your pup will be in said shed/kennel/house extension. I think some people have the idea that pup will be in there 24/7? If it's only overnight or when you go out then it really won't be any different to other dogs shut in rooms or cages as long as she's warm and comfy. My dog does stay in the house-on the sofa overnight but I'm sure in this cold weather she may get cold. I certainly don't leave the heating on overnight and she doesn't have a hot water bottle!
As for getting her used to it. Follow the good advice already given. It's just a case of making it as welcoming as you can-feed in there or treats and leave the door open so she can go in and out as she wishes during the day. No different to crate training, she'll come to see it as her 'haven'.
Good luck x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Am I really the only one who thinks it is far too cold at the moment for a 12 week old puppy to be outside in a shed, no matter how many hot water bottles you have? I have newfoundlands, who are bred for the cold, and one of them has to sleep in the kitchen at night or she wees on the carpet. Even with her I have had to leave the heating on all night because she was getting cold and she is nearly four.

Have you thought of the possibility that a puppy might just chew through a hot water bottle, either scalding itself or making itself freezing when the water cools down?

Most people who keep their dogs kennelled have some sort of safe heating in there for this sort of weather, not just hot water bottles.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have just seen the weather forecast-possibly -15 this week and that's in Somerset. I hope you've got a thermometer, Stow x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

stow said:


> i thought for a long time about writting on a forum, and your answer is the reason why i didnt want to but i just thought someone may have some sensible suggestions, i cant see how a shed which is attached to a house, is any different from a utility room or a kitchen, i just dont have a suitable indoor space and therefore have put a large amount of effort into converting an outdoor space to provide her with a safe environment.


You ask a question on a pet lovers forum and you get answers that perhaps you don't want to hear! thats how it works.

That said soulds like you have put a lot of effort into the kennel. Assuming your pup is very young maybe it started by missing its litter mates and now sees its sleeping place as a punishment! perhaps you could bring the pup in for the time being due TO IT BEING TOO COLD and maybe just intially when the pups older try for say a hour in the shed in the day whilst you pop out then see how it goes from there.

What country are you by the way and what breed is your pup?


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Goldfish are nice....
Could be a cheaper alternative?


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Please provide an address I will endeavour to arrange an RSPCA inspection for you, they will provide an objective view in-situ.


You reckon  I suggest you read up on the animal welfare laws and what is required for dog(s) living outside.

We had a kennel and secure run for our oldest only for the times we were out - living next door to my daughter's school and my father being there a fair part of the day, she was not left for extended periods and never slept outside - but I have to say, she's easily the most well adjusted of all my dogs.

Lots of dogs live happily outside providing they have regular contact and socialisation.

Walks - MAXIMUM of 15 minutes on lead at this age - building up 5 minutes a month until the pup hits 12 months, then build up to whatever you want.

How long is the pup left? (sorry if this has already been asked / answered)

It doesn't sound like you have many problems if she settles after just a few minutes TBH - she's still a tiny baby - some people are still desperately trying to train their dogs to be left even for 5/10 minutes at this age.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

swarthy said:


> You reckon  I suggest you read up on the animal welfare laws and what is required for dog(s) living outside.
> 
> We had a kennel and secure run for our oldest only for the times we were out - living next door to my daughter's school and my father being there a fair part of the day, she was not left for extended periods and never slept outside - but I have to say, she's easily the most well adjusted of all my dogs.
> 
> ...


yep! believe it says something like adequate shelter! which need only be a door on legs, and fresh water!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DT said:


> yep! believe it says something like adequate shelter! which need only be a door on legs, and fresh water!


Yes  and the requirements for human contact are woefully inadequate


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with Swarthy, 5 minutes fuss is pretty minimal and a stuffed kong might help with this.

As the pup is so young and the weather is pretty bad at the moment i would suggest looking at some form of heating.

I don't see a problem with this shed. Is it really any different to a utility room or kitchen ?? Much better than a crate or small puppy pen IMO. It hardly sounds like a hovel and the OP has clearly thought through what the pup needs in there. 

We have a small drying shed for Oscar (he is in there now) where he goes after a walk to de mud and dry off. Hubby has fitted a shelf so Oscar is up off the floor and there is a heating bar underneath (not sure on the type as hubby bought it but it is perfectly safe) and a rubber mat on top of the shelf which kind of warms up and dries him. It also keeps the shed from getting damp. During the snow this week i also popped a heater on the top shelf (out of reach) and he dried much quicker than he would have in the kitchen. 

If you fit any sort of heating make sure the wires are not accessible so he cant chew them  

If the pup is in there all night and alot during the day (say working hours) then i really would consider an outside run, a companion or a dog walker but tbh i would give the same advice to anyone working wether the dog was inside or out.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i phoned up the rspce as some shop owners left a gsd outside in the snow all night as he chewed their furniture and he was crying all night and they said they have to be outside for 24 hours alone before anything can happen, also so long as they have some water left out for them its fine as they told me!

the poor animal was crying to be let in all night but they said theres nothing they can do, so much for animal lovers.

also to the op that puppy is too young to be locked in a shed in this cold weather, is the kitchen not ok for it? i dont know why people get a puppy to just leave it in a shed!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Observe your dog !
> 
> Your dog can tell the difference between in the house and isolated in a shed even if you can not.
> 
> ...


What utter nonsense! Dogs don't mind if their space is in a shed, the kitchen, a crate or anywhere else once they are accustomed to it. The issue here is that the puppy isn't yet familiar with the shed being a positive place, the OP could easily be asking the same question about putting her in her crate.

OP - does your puppy have all of her meals in her shed? Is the door left open all the time you are home so she can go in and out of it as she pleases? Make lots of fun things happen in the shed; playtime, meals, just spending time in there together.

Once you've done this step successfully you should find your puppy taking herself off into the shed. The next step is to close the door, for very short periods of time to begin with, then gradually increasing the time. So, shut the door for 30 seconds, praise her. Then a minute, praise her. Etc etc.

It sounds like you've gone to a lot of effort to make the shed nice for her, my one bit of advice about it would be to do away with the hot water bottles and invest in a proper heat lamp. They hang from the ceiling so no chance of her getting hurt by it, and it's more reliable than hot water bottles.

Hth


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there a reason why the dog can not be in the house?


----------



## stow (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice - been playing with her in the shed tonight and she seems more than happy playing in their and she has eaten all her dinner which she often leaves when in the house so even better! i will continue to do this playing and feeding routine in the shed to make it more her home!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

lucky puppy, home is a shed!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> lucky puppy, home is a shed!


That's like saying "lucky puppy, home is a cage" for people that crate train. Get a grip.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

im not a big fan of cages either but its freezing outside and for a 12 week old puppy to spend most of its time in a shed it doesnt even want to be in and make it the dogs home i dont think is especially nice!

i have a grip thank you very much though!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Some people need to get off their high horses. There is no difference between a crate and a shed, if both are used correctly and have the minimum requirements. If they do, then both meet what is needed under Animal Welfare guidelines.

I bet most of you saying shutting a dog in a shed is wrong, have used/do use a crate which is far smaller than a shed. Not that there is anything wrong with a crate. It's all about using it correctly. The OP uses the shed in exactly the same manner you/others use a crate.

I may be wrong but from the OP's description this does not sound like a wooden shed in the garden. It sounds like a shed that is part of the house, as is common with older houses. Then again if it is a wooden shed, as long as the dog has what it needs under animal welfare guidelines, there is no complaint.

I have no experience with crating, but I know if I was a dog I would be happier in a room which has measurements in feet compared to a crate that has measurements in inches. But then as long as I had access to water, was fed etc I would not give two hoots were I was.

OP- As already mentioned, I would reconsider the hot water bottle. A puppy could easily chew it and end up burning itself. Instead look into fitting heating either on the ceiling or on a safe wall location.

The suggestion of adding an outside run is also a good one.

Out of interest, do you plan on using the shed as it's "bedroom" for the long term or only while it is a puppy? Is the reason it is in the shed opposed to say the kitchen due to keeping chewing etc to a minimum?

Also forgotten if this has already been asked/answered:

How long would is it shut in the shed for "while you pop out"? Is it all day (8 hours say while you work) or a fairly short period?Not taking into account the overnight period of course.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

just to state that none of my dogs have ever been in a crate, i dont like them personally and in 26 years of having dogs we have never had a dog locked in one all day, we've never owned them.

when alfie was a pup he went in the kitchen and then just was allowed in the house as he wasnt destructive.

the difference with a shed is its outdoors and cold and if a hot water bottle is needed it must be cold for a young puppy.
also animal welfare dont really have that high standars, see my post reguarding a dog crying all night to be let in in the snow and the rspca said that is acceptable!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

The low standards I understand, my point was that the OP meets them.

Not used crates either in my experience with dogs. But when we went out and during the night we used to shut the dog in the kitchen. As do alot of people I am sure. Bet most people do not leave the heating on all night to keep their dog warm. Yet the OP has considered the warmth. And I think most (if not all here) have expressed concern at the hot water bottle not being suitable, either through the danger if chewed and/or not providing enough warmth in the cold, especially with the current forecast we could get figures around -10/-15. Again my impression is that this shed is not some flimsy wooden thing, but a "shed" that many older houses have that are made of the same materials as the house itself. That said due to the forecast and by the sounds of it only having a hot water bottle, I would consider if at present the shed is warm enough. Maybe bring the puppy indoors until more suitable heating is fitted.

Think the OP needs to clarify how long the dog is in the shed during the day, as in how long are they out either working or doing other stuff. If only for short periods then I think it is wrong to call the shed "the dogs home", it is more like a bedroom, you know that room you used to get shut in every night by your parents. Now if the puppy is getting shut in there all day while they/he/she works then I would have concerns, just like I would if the puppy was shut in a crate,the kitchen etc all day without access to the toilet etc.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Shrap said:


> The rule for walking is 5 minutes per month of age, per day. That means 5 minutes per walk for your puppy BUT that is only forced lead walking. She can run about in fields as much as she wants, as long as she doesn't have to follow you/keep up with you. It's important that your pup builds muscle at her own pace. Under exercising can cause as many problems as over exercising x


Oh no!! That would mean only 20-25 mins! My vet said 2 x 30 mins walk per day; half on leash (although our trainer said half of that). We have a big garden and she has free access to it but Boo loves her walks and I have been giving her too much in that case  she is almost 5 mths and I have been giving her a 40 mins walk (half off leash - only one walk because of all the running around in the garden). It is so hard to get this right 

Op: Your puppy will have been used to sleeping with its litter mates and the contrast of an outdoor kennel must be really hard on her, no matter how many inanimate things she has around her. I suppose you could try putting some of your own bedding in with her. Boo sleeps in a crate downstairs but likes it. Perhaps you need to get inside the crate and play with her in it to build positive associations (no joke - I have fallen asleep in her crate whilst telling her how comfy it is! :blush or better still...sleep with her one night to discover why she isn't that keen?

I know - I'm bonkers...


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Is there a reason why the dog can not be in the house?


Just noticed this had been asked, but the OP did not supply an answer.

So OP why did you go for the shed option and not say the kitchen or using a crate?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

the heat may not be on all night but there is basic insulation in a house.

also i have one of them built sheds and it is freezing, the doors have gaps plus no insulation.

i wonder if the breeder knew you was to leave such a young puppy in a shed and for how long?

there is also the risk of theft too.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> the heat may not be on all night but there is basic insulation in a house.
> 
> also i have one of them built sheds and it is freezing, the doors have gaps plus no insulation.
> 
> ...


I liked this as I agree/see your points.

The OP has mentioned the shed is insulated, so this would combat your concerns. The doors as you say are rather basic/flimsy on these sheds, so think the OP needs to clear up this point as well as other things in my previous posts.

The theft risk is a high one, but maybe the OP has considered this, maybe a secure door etc has been fitted?????? This again ties in with the question of how long is it left in there during the day.

The breeder point is a good one, but again the OP needs to clear up how long it is in there during the day. Then again the breeder may be happy providing the puppy has the basic requirements, or of course there is a 50/50 chance the breeder does not give a damn now they have the money (obviously aimed at the lower end of the breeders...BYB's etc).

Think we need the OP to clear up the points already mentioned. Until he/she does I do not think I have anything new to end to this thread. Nor do I want it to turn into what looks like an arguement between me and you


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

i still want to know why the pup can not be in the house?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

doggiebag, no argument between us!

i dont understand either why it cant be indoors.

would also like to know how long the puppy is being left.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Lets hope the OP posts back soon


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> just to state that none of my dogs have ever been in a crate, i dont like them personally and in 26 years of having dogs we have never had a dog locked in one all day, we've never owned them.
> 
> when alfie was a pup he went in the kitchen and then just was allowed in the house as he wasnt destructive.
> 
> ...


I have never used a crate either, but the point really is that a crate is kept indoors in the warm. My main concern is that a 12 week old puppy is kept in an unheated shed. A water bottle is of no use and could be dangerous.

I mentioned before and I will mention again, if my full grown newfoundland bitch got cold last week in the kitchen, the puppy is going to be very cold indeed.

I would suggest the OP takes a sleeping bag and a hot water bottle and sleeps in the shed with the dog for at least one or two nights.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

i would suggest that too, to see how bloody cold it is in a shed!


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I would also reccommend a night or two in there. Just so you know if the shed is suitable and to see if any improvements are needed. More of a peace of mind thing.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

The "shed" a friend of mine kept his dogs in was a brick out house. Fully insulated and kitted out for the dogs with proper heating. He'd spent a lot of money making sure it was suitable for them to spend their nights in. It was lovely in there! It was rare the dogs were in there during the day, they were usually out and about with him, but on the odd occasion they were they had access to a run. They had a better life than many pet dogs who live in the house.

Without knowing exactly what the OPs shed and situation is like I'm not going to judge. The lack of proper heating is an issue though, hot water bottles don't cut it. Especially not with how cold it is right now, there needs to be some form of proper heating that's safe for the pup.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I see nothing wrong in a good shed - my pup came from a farm and the shed she was in was cleaner and bigger than many breeders can provide. I choose to have her in the house with me, although I might consider providing her with an outside kennel for hot summer nights if she shows the inclination (she already spends most of her time in the garden in spite of the cold & snow). In fact, she would be allowed on my bed but the agreement is that resident cat gets the upstairs and dog the downstairs (hubby & I live in limbo wherever we are allowed...) Assuming the pup gets enough exercise, which op has confirmed, I think this has more to do with her age and isolation from the owner than her living conditions. From what the op has posted so far, I very much doubt they would leave the pup to freeze but I think the op may be upset by the implications on this thread that they are uncaring. On consideration Op - I'd suggest another dog to keep her company


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> just to state that none of my dogs have ever been in a crate, i dont like them personally and in 26 years of having dogs we have never had a dog locked in one all day, we've never owned them.
> 
> when alfie was a pup he went in the kitchen and then just was allowed in the house as he wasnt destructive.
> 
> ...


Maybe their house is the same as mine in that their kitchen is freezing, or there simply isn't enough cupboard space to leave everything off the worktop. Mine also has cables and cats and cat food and litter trays.
I chose to crate Dino in my bedroom as he slept there when he was a pup anyway. But if i'd had a shed to put him in so he had more space I certainly would have!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the heating does need a re think (but is easily solved with minimal cost) however i don't understand the issue with an outside doggy space.

Many dogs live happy healthy lives and are housed permanently outside 

We had a shed purpose built for our needs as we just don't really have a suitable indoor space for Oscar to dry off after a walk. It is not a huge space and he spends approx 3 hrs in there after a walk. Before we had the shed Oscar would go to his bed in the kitchen for that time period and just sleep off his walk anyway. 

I have just bought him inside and he is dry and felt perfectly warm. His coat dries much quicker in the shed than it does when he is in the kitchen. He seems perfectly happy with his little cabin


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

oscar takes a while to dry off!

when alfie gets back from a walk, sometimes drenched it usually doesnt take more then 20 minutes with a bit of towelling down and the hair-dryer too.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> oscar takes a while to dry off!
> 
> when alfie gets back from a walk, sometimes drenched it usually doesnt take more then 20 minutes with a bit of towelling down and the hair-dryer too.


During the snow last week i bought Oscar straight into the house after our walk, his coat took 6 hours to dry. He has an extremely thick wooly coat which retains the water, even the groomer maintains it is the heaviest coat she has ever seen on a cocker, so yes he does take about 3 hrs to dry thankyou very much.

Oscar would not tolerate a hairdryer and i would never subject him to that level of stress when he can simply sleep it off.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> During the snow last week i bought Oscar straight into the house after our walk, his coat took 6 hours to dry. He has an extremely thick wooly coat which retains the water, even the groomer maintains it is the heaviest coat she has ever seen on a cocker, so yes he does take about 3 hrs to dry thankyou very much.
> 
> Oscar would not tolerate a hairdryer and i would never subject him to that level of stress when he can simply sleep it off.


wasnt being rude, just meant 3 hours is a long time to dry. alfie is a rough collie with top and bottom coat so its quite thick too.

its not always that much stress, all of ours have had it as not good for them to be left wet, also if he goes to the groomers im sure they do a lot worse!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> wasnt being rude, just meant 3 hours is a long time to dry. alfie is a rough collie with top and bottom coat so its quite thick too.
> 
> its not always that much stress, all of ours have had it as not good for them to be left wet, also if he goes to the groomers im sure they do a lot worse!


Kilo is single - coated but can take an age to dry as it's very short and dense. I just towel him as he would freak at the hairdryer :yikes:.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

have you tried the magic pet towel, they lift the water off, its actually quite amazing!
dont know how they work!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> have you tried the magic pet towel, they lift the water off, its actually quite amazing!
> dont know how they work!


No; is it similar to the ones for humans? Where have you seen one as I do like him to be dried off as much as possible before he gets back in the car in case he gets too cold.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Dogless said:


> No; is it similar to the ones for humans? Where have you seen one as I do like him to be dried off as much as possible before he gets back in the car in case he gets too cold.


i dont know of the human ones but actually you can sometimes find them in the 99p shop!!!!
they are green sometimes and they are pet towels and dont feel too great, not like normal towels, anyway you rub it over them and it removes the surface water and it works for us much better then regular towels which we use alongside it.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I read all through the posts up to yesterday and have just done the same

I am concerned that the question-asked by so many people-and VERY important
"how long will this puppy be left in the shed?"
has NEVER been answered.
Will it be 3-4hrs,7-8 hrs while O P works
or just for an hour or 2 while she is out shopping etc?

Many people have given their opinion 
I would not leave a young puppy-not long separated from its litter mates-in a shed.Apart from the cold weather,and the possibility of the puppy being stolen,
I would worry that the puppy was distressed or not well and I would have no way of knowing
Will await the reply to the question we have asked
No one is trying to cause an argument with the O.P -we just all want what is best for the puppy-which is why we joined this Forum site

Maureen


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lulus mum said:


> I read all through the posts up to yesterday and have just done the same
> 
> I am concerned that the question-asked by so many people-and VERY important
> "how long will this puppy be left in the shed?"
> ...


I think you have hit the nail on the head. Everyone has asked how long, nobody has replied. It also bothers me that despite many comments, there has been no reply about heating, merely more mention of hot water bottles.

I have never known a hot water bottle to stay hot all night, even in a warm bed; the water would grow cold very quickly in a shed.

Whilst I would never keep any dog outside, much less a young puppy, I know that many people do, but they have heating.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I would suggest the OP takes a sleeping bag and a hot water bottle and sleeps in the shed....


Yes get the owner to sleep in the shed, *but sleep there alone with no interaction*, no ability to let themselves out, only the food, water and toilet facilities that they place there for the pup. If they eat all the food in five minutes than no one visits to resupply them for 7 hours so be it - the pup could not ration a meal to last a day.

I know people living at the breadline in developing countries that treat their cur with more care and attention.

I care less if the OP is put off the forum IMO they appear a bad owner.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Yes get the owner to sleep in the shed, *but sleep there alone with no interaction*, no ability to let themselves out, only the food, water and toilet facilities that they place there for the pup. If they eat all the food in five minutes than no one visits to resupply them for 7 hours so be it - the pup could not ration a meal to last a day.
> 
> I know people living at the breadline in developing countries that treat their cur with more care and attention.
> 
> I care less if the OP is put off the forum IMO they appear a bad owner.


I would definitely not be able to sleep knowing that such a young dog was outside in this weather. I have been leaving the heating on all night for Diva because it got cold in the kitchen.

Unfortunately, the poster came asking how to get his pup used to the shed, not whether he should be there at all and probably does not want to hear that the little mite will most likely get hypothermia.

It would be nice to think I am wrong, but I don't think so.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> Yes get the owner to sleep in the shed, *but sleep there alone with no interaction*, no ability to let themselves out, only the food, water and toilet facilities that they place there for the pup.


I don't really see how that's any different to the pup sleeping in say the kitchen. They'll still be alone with no interaction, no ability to let themselves out, only the food, water and toilet facilities placed there  Other than the heating issue of course which could easily be resolved.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

emmaviolet said:


> wasnt being rude, just meant 3 hours is a long time to dry. alfie is a rough collie with top and bottom coat so its quite thick too.
> 
> its not always that much stress, all of ours have had it as not good for them to be left wet, also if he goes to the groomers im sure they do a lot worse!


sorry your post just read like i was making it up 

I think the hairdryer is an individual dog thing, i wasn't suggesting all dogs find it stressful but Oscar would. He tolerates the groomers but he hates it and tbh even with a hairdryer i would probably be there for about an hour and given that i can have up to 6 kids with me when i get in from a walk i simply don't have that sort of time. 

Like i said, he always sleeps for at least 3 hrs after his morning walk wether in the cabin or the house and he just dries off naturally during that time no stress


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I would take a bet the owner did take on board the advice given on heating and has probably sorted it already. If you read the description again you will see the OP goes into quite alot of detail about the shed and has taken trouble to add insulation etc. They may have simply not realised the need for additional heat or considered the issues with a hot water bottle. That is why people come here. For advice  

It is great that people come on here with this sort of thing because members with more experience have the opportunity to improve the conditions for this dog. Can't do that though if the OP beggars off  

I would think the answers to other questions has not been given because of the amount of judgement being levied.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

IMHO there is a difference, within a house however large or pristine (which is my guess why the pup is not allowed in the home), there are the small noises and smells that make it part of the home, the pup understands the sense of belonging. 

Like people staying overnight if there are no beds available sleeping in the lounge on a sofa and even the floor is still within the home. 

Sleeping in a shed regardless of the minimum heating is impersonal and IMO leads to alienation. 

Maybe I just seek a better quality of life for our dogs than minimum standards to avoid charges of neglect.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> IMHO there is a difference, within a house however large or pristine (which is my guess why the pup is not allowed in the home), there are the small noises and smells that make it part of the home, the pup understands the sense of belonging.
> 
> Like people staying overnight if there are no beds available sleeping in the lounge on a sofa and even the floor is still within the home.
> 
> ...


I think the situation the OP describes exceeds the minimal standards by a fair amount and anyone who thinks it doesn't is making an awful lot of assumptions rather than knowing the facts.

I conceed the pup is young but my concern would be the cold not issues with interaction.

I know working dogs who are perfectly happy, lived outside all their lives and adore their owners. You have just written them all off as neglectful owners, which is a bit much IMO.

Most dogs when left in the kitchen overnight get no interaction or noise whatsoever.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I hate that Diva has to be shut in the kitchen. My dogs have always had the run of the house and although they won't do stairs, I would much rather she could curl up on the sofa or armchair, or sleep at the bottom of the stairs like Ferdie. But I have tried many times and every morning I come down to a wee on the carpet. She doesn't do that in the kitchen, only on the carpet. Perhaps when I get the carpet cleaned it might stop her, but I am not sure. She has always done it, long before her own smell was there.

Of course Joshua was very sick all over it before he died, so it may have been that smell that started her off.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Having started a thread today and then been distracted by another event (found a ferret) I don't think we should draw conclusions about why the op hasn't responded yet :nonod: Not all of us are completely assimilated into PF............................yet :lol:


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Am I really the only one who thinks it is far too cold at the moment for a 12 week old puppy to be outside in a shed, no matter how many hot water bottles you have?
> 
> Have you thought of the possibility that a puppy might just chew through a hot water bottle, either scalding itself or making itself freezing when the water cools down?
> 
> Most people who keep their dogs kennelled have some sort of safe heating in there for this sort of weather, not just hot water bottles.


I totally agree, I have a 24 week old lab x puppy and there's no way I'd leave her somewhere without central heating, for one thing, like newfiesmum mentioned, the puppy is likely to chew through the hot water bottle - do you realise how dangerous that would be? 
My puppy feels the cold in the night and she sleeps on her bed in our bedroom at night! So I dont bare to think how cold your puppy will be. Also, you've just taken him/her from her mum & siblings to be put in a shed/kennel alone ..  although others have said it's 'only when you are shopping' but the pup is having to sleep out there and you said you don't have the space in the house, does the pup ever come indoors for some cuddles etc?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Hertsgirl said:


> I totally agree, I have a 24 week old lab x puppy and there's no way I'd leave her somewhere without central heating, for one thing, like newfiesmum mentioned, the puppy is likely to chew through the hot water bottle - do you realise how dangerous that would be?
> My puppy feels the cold in the night and she sleeps on her bed in our bedroom at night! So I dont bare to think how cold your puppy will be. Also, you've just taken him/her from her mum & siblings to be put in a shed/kennel alone ..  although others have said it's 'only when you are shopping' but the pup is having to sleep out there and you said you don't have the space in the house, does the pup ever come indoors for some cuddles etc?


I don't want to chase the new member away, but I wonder how much space a dog takes up? I have a small house, large kitchen and largish garden, but the lounge is very small and that is it as far as downstairs goes. But I have two giant dogs who fit in quite comfortably.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't want to chase the new member away, but I wonder how much space a dog takes up? I have a small house, large kitchen and largish garden, but the lounge is very small and that is it as far as downstairs goes. But I have two giant dogs who fit in quite comfortably.


can you breath under all that weight and fur ? :lol:


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> I don't want to chase the new member away, but I wonder how much space a dog takes up? I have a small house, large kitchen and largish garden, but the lounge is very small and that is it as far as downstairs goes. But I have two giant dogs who fit in quite comfortably.


Ooh me neither, I am still a relatively new member and know how difficult it can be joining a forum but I think the OP needs to think more of the new puppy.

This poor little pup has just been separated from it's mum and siblings, which is a shock to any puppy but normally the puppy is made to feel part of the family immediately.

I know everyone trains their pups differently when it comes to leaving them for a short while (crates/left in kitchen etc) but this pup sounds like it is left a lot in a shed, which wouldn't be so bad if the shed was fully insulated and heated properly, a hot water bottle is not sufficient in this weather. I would like to see the owner sleep in the shed for a few nights with a hot water bottle for warmth and no company.

I also have a relatively small house but I wouldn't leave Cookie outside at night, whether in a shed or not, in this weather a shed won't be any warmer than being sat outside. Infact when the heating goes off at night in the house its freezing and a house is insulated.

If you are going to get a dog, at least make it part of your family and let it in the house! Or what's the point? Get a pond and fill it with fish ..


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

The dog itself may not take up much space but puppy proofing a room can be hellishly difficult for some of us. The OP said they put a lot of effort into creating a safe environment for the puppy as they didn't have a suitable indoor space, I took that to mean they're as stuck for space as I am. I live in a small open plan flat with a Labrador, space for the dog himself is not a problem, space to keep him safe if he were a chewer on the other hand...now that would be.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Too lazy to read the posts again, but I am sure the OP states the puppy is indoors anytime there is someone at home. So it's not as if the puppy is shut in a shed all day, every day. It is only in there at night and when there is nobody at home. Now the period when nobody is at home could be 20 mins, 1hr, 3hrs, or 8hrs. Fair enough the OP has not cleared up that point, but nobody should assume the owner(s) are out all day just because the OP has not stated how long etc.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> can you breath under all that weight and fur ? :lol:


Actually when it was shivery cold last week, I had Ferdie on my lap and it was as warm as could be. Then he decided to get off


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

DoggieBag said:


> Too lazy to read the posts again, but I am sure the OP states the puppy is indoors anytime there is someone at home. So it's not as if the puppy is shut in a shed all day, every day. It is only in there at night and when there is nobody at home. Now the period when nobody is at home could be 20 mins, 1hr, 3hrs, or 8hrs. Fair enough the OP has not cleared up that point, but nobody should assume the owner(s) are out all day just because the OP has not stated how long etc.


But it's not just about the length of time the pup spends in the shed. It's about the quality of life it'll have, the weather contributes highly to this in my opinion. It's so cold at the moment and this pup is just 12 weeks old!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> I conceed the pup is young....
> 
> I know working dog*s*....


One pup alone at a young age when social development is important is a completely different situation to older dog*s* that have maturity and each other for company also the stimulation of seeing the outside world or each other.

Isolation is punishment.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hertsgirl said:


> But it's not just about the length of time the pup spends in the shed. It's about the quality of life it'll have, the weather contributes highly to this in my opinion. It's so cold at the moment and this pup is just 12 weeks old!


Dogs who don't live in the house can have an excellent life. Yes, the heating issue needs to be resolved in this case but since the OP doesn't seem to have been back nobody knows whether this is being sorted, how long the pup is left for or what the OP plans to do with the dog on a daily basis. People have just jumped on them for not having the dog in the house at night and while they're not home.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> One pup alone at a young age when social development is important is a completely different situation to older dog*s* that have maturity and each other for company also the stimulation of seeing the outside world or each other.
> 
> Isolation is punishment.


So you should never leave a puppy alone? At this critical stage of socialisation it's crucial the puppy learns to be happy on its own! Hence the OP asking how to make the puppy happy going in there, rather than just forcing it in. Clearly they care about the puppy being happy.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> One pup alone at a young age when social development is important is a completely different situation to older dog*s* that have maturity and each other for company also the stimulation of seeing the outside world or each other.
> 
> Isolation is punishment.


But you appear to be making the assumption that the dog is spending significant periods of time in the shed and that is not what the OP has said.

When my dog was a pup he was alone during the night, he has never slept in our room. And from day 1 i acclimatised him to being left for longer periods during the day, starting with an hour or so and building up to 3-4 by the time he was 6 months, even though i work from home. To me that IS part of owning a well balanced dog.

I had previously had a dog with severe seperation anxiety and that is a nightmare.


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Rainybow I have done exactly the same as you as I too had a previous anxious dog when left...so was definitely not going to go through that again this time around....so I agree with you there i.e not sleeping in the same room as yourself and letting them spend time by themselves so they become used to it....*but* this isn't quite the same....the OP said the pup is in the shed to sleep at nights. This is the part that I can't get to grips with.

To me; not being in the same building or being able to hear what's going on at all isn't a good thing (for both owner and pup) whilst it's in there alone. Dark, cold and no company nor being able to hear humans from another part of the house as they themselves settle to go to bed of a night makes me feel it's missing out on being included somehow


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

TheFredChallenge said:


> Rainybow I have done exactly the same as you as I too had a previous anxious dog when left...so was definitely not going to go through that again this time around....so I agree with you there i.e not sleeping in the same room as yourself and letting them spend time by themselves so they become used to it....*but* this isn't quite the same....the OP said the pup is in the shed to sleep at nights. This is the part that I can't get to grips with.
> 
> To me; not being in the same building or being able to hear what's going on at all isn't a good thing (for both owner and pup) whilst it's in there alone. Dark, cold and no company nor being able to hear humans from another part of the house as they themselves settle to go to bed of a night makes me feel it's missing out on being included somehow


It is not a decision i would take either tbh but i do think that sometimes we impose too many human emotiions onto dogs and they don't actually think like that 

Like i said before i know dogs who were born outside and have been kennelled all their lives and they are no less happy than my pampered pooch 

I honestly believe because of the OPs first post that they will have taken the advice on heating/security etc on board and will act on it which is great but i can see why they haaven't bothered to clarify things further. I wouldnt have done if this had been my first post and i haad received some of the responses


----------



## TheFredChallenge (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes agree with you on all that too...and yes I do hope they'll sort the heating part out at least.

Probably did feel like a torrent of abuse whilst we all tapped away furiously at our keyboards with our various responses but we all feel a varied response emotionally and with own viewpoints I guess and they were aware they'd probably get a bit of 'incoming'. I know the first night I had it on my mind most of the night as I lay in bed visualising the scenario....I mean wtf?!!! :skep:

Anyway hopefully as you say they will try and remedy the situation and come back with an update on how the pup is doing and hopefully will be settling better and happier to go in :thumbup1:


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

RAINYBOW said:


> It is not a decision i would take either tbh but i do think that sometimes we impose too many human emotiions onto dogs and they don't actually think like that
> 
> Like i said before i know dogs who were born outside and have been kennelled all their lives and they are no less happy than my pampered pooch
> 
> I honestly believe because of the OPs first post that they will have taken the advice on heating/security etc on board and will act on it which is great but i can see why they haaven't bothered to clarify things further. I wouldnt have done if this had been my first post and i haad received some of the responses


I agree with you, Rainybow x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The dog would be on it's on anyway when they were out or at night there's no difference between the dog sleeping in the kitchen or in a shed/kennel. The shed can be puppy-proofed much easier so a safer place for it to be and as long as it's kept warm then I don't see the issue. Obviously keeping a dog in shed/kennel 24/7 with no interaction or exercise is cruel but this isn't what's going to be happening. Dogs do perfectly well in kennels some don't like being inside as horrific as some people may find this 

I say this as someone who's dog sleeps in the kitchen and spends most of the day on the sofa


----------

